# Gilchrist Texas Sunset



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

This shot was taken near rollover bay just east of Gilchrist. 
Canon 40D 28-135mm lense, f3.5 1/200 125iso +1exp


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Wow! What a shot! Thanks for posting.


----------



## stargazer (May 24, 2004)

Dang Lou, that is awesome. Like to mix of colors...Good job. That lens is one sweet little lens.


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

Great capture of nature's wonder.
Mike


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Wow! Fantastic range of tones and colors beautifully exposed.


----------



## cokemanjimbo (Jan 1, 2009)

Beautiful shot!


----------



## DeepBlueGulf (Jan 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing, that one is awesome!!

Tom - DeepBlueGulf


----------



## sandollr (Jun 6, 2008)

unbelievable!!


----------



## Fisher Lou (May 16, 2005)

Thanks everyone for the wonderful comments.


----------



## Foxtrot704 (Jan 25, 2008)

I love the color variation.


----------



## 6Mile (Dec 17, 2005)

Louis great photo, but did you catch any fish.


----------



## Koru (Sep 25, 2006)

print and hang! now. wow

just beautiful!
rosesm


----------



## atcNick (Apr 7, 2005)

Wow...Awesome! It's stress relieving to look at that picture. Great job.


----------

